# Cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum comeback 2018



## JPMC (Apr 15, 2018)

I have finally gotten my photsharing hosting service to work. It was out for several months and lost several of my images. I think that it's working well now. In any case here is this year's effort from one of my favorites. It's up to 23 flowers on 15 growths with 9 growths that have two flowers (one growth has no flower).





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 15, 2018)

Sorry, still can't see pictures. Are you growing in a greenhouse? I know from my field-service days that a few hundred miles south can make a difference of several weeks in the season progression, but the equivalent of our first or second week of May seems really early for these to be blooming.


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2018)

"third party hosting has been disabled" is what showed up here. I sure would
like to see your Cyps.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 16, 2018)

abax said:


> "third party hosting has been disabled" is what showed up here. I sure would
> like to see your Cyps.



I hope that it's working now.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 16, 2018)

Paphluvr said:


> Sorry, still can't see pictures. Are you growing in a greenhouse? I know from my field-service days that a few hundred miles south can make a difference of several weeks in the season progression, but the equivalent of our first or second week of May seems really early for these to be blooming.



I'm 100% indoors (no greenhouse, just a spare bedroom and a refrigerator in the winter).


----------



## naoki (Apr 16, 2018)

It looks very happy. Well done!

How much light does it get (distance from the light, or fc or something)?

Also, when do you bring it out from and into the fridge?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2018)

That's an amazing plant!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2018)

Supernice! What's it planted in? Temps? etc!???


----------



## JPMC (Apr 17, 2018)

naoki said:


> It looks very happy. Well done!
> 
> How much light does it get (distance from the light, or fc or something)?
> 
> Also, when do you bring it out from and into the fridge?



I keep it about 2 feet from a LED grow light. It comes out of the fridge when it starts growth or on March 15, whichever is first. It goes into the fridge on October 15.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 17, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Supernice! What's it planted in? Temps? etc!???



It's in a combination of stalite and seramis. I give it normal indoor temps when in growth (60-80F) and in the fridge for 6 months (October to March). It is kept about 2 feet from an LED growlight and fed with Michigan State fertilizer at 125-150 ppm weekly when in active growth.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 17, 2018)

It just gets bigger and bigger. OK, another question. How often do you repot it?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2018)

Very nice! Can’t see the pic in Tapatalk unless I tell it to use ‘web view’


----------



## JPMC (Apr 17, 2018)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It just gets bigger and bigger. OK, another question. How often do you repot it?



In the 10 years I've had it, I repotted it once from a 4 inch pot to a 6 inch pot.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 17, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> Very nice! Can’t see the pic in Tapatalk unless I tell it to use ‘web view’



I'm sorry about that. I have tried to get the images to be seen on the website. I will ask the web support about it.


----------



## naoki (Apr 17, 2018)

JPMC said:


> I keep it about 2 feet from a LED grow light. It comes out of the fridge when it starts growth or on March 15, whichever is first. It goes into the fridge on October 15.



Thank you for the info. Can you tell me which LED light? There are big variations, but if you know the model number or something, I can guess. Or can you tell me what other orchids are growing well at the similar light level? I used to grow them outside (morning direct sun), but it wasn't doing too well, so I switched to indoor last year. I'm not sure if it is getting enough light.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 17, 2018)

naoki said:


> Thank you for the info. Can you tell me which LED light? There are big variations, but if you know the model number or something, I can guess. Or can you tell me what other orchids are growing well at the similar light level? I used to grow them outside (morning direct sun), but it wasn't doing too well, so I switched to indoor last year. I'm not sure if it is getting enough light.



Sure (assuming that it's not against the forum rules). I use Advanced LED Diamond series although I have not compared them to other manufacturers; I'm sure that others would work as well. I use 2 of their 100w units to cover a 2x4 foot space. They're on for 12 hours per day, but there is a west window in the room that gives longer hours of light in the Summer.


----------



## naoki (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks! I guess it is moderately strong intensity.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 18, 2018)

naoki said:


> Thanks! I guess it is moderately strong intensity.



Yes, I would agree. The spectrum is not the same as natural day light so it's hard to give a numerical value to it. It is not comfortable to look at directly which leads me to call it intense.


----------



## StreetVariety (Apr 18, 2018)

How do you water it while it's in the refrigerator? I'm very interested in indoor growing for cyps!


----------



## JPMC (Apr 18, 2018)

StreetVariety said:


> How do you water it while it's in the refrigerator? I'm very interested in indoor growing for cyps!



I do not water it while it is in the fridge. I water before I place it in a ziplock bag and they seem not to need any additional water.


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 18, 2018)

Amazing. Great job! Your fridge could get very full.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 18, 2018)

JPMC said:


> I do not water it while it is in the fridge. I water before I place it in a ziplock bag and they seem not to need any additional water.



You unplant before your put in the ziplock bag, right? I'm surprised they don't mind the disturbance.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 18, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> You unplant before your put in the ziplock bag, right? I'm surprised they don't mind the disturbance.



No, they stay in their pots.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 18, 2018)

JPMC said:


> I'm sorry about that. I have tried to get the images to be seen on the website. I will ask the web support about it.





I think the issue is with Tapatalk as they have various other bugs. I just post that so other Tapatalk users can switch to web view and see the pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Apr 21, 2018)

Gorgeous plant JPMC, in your spare bedroom do you do anything to increase the humidity or have a variance in Day/night temps? Or just whatever the rest of the house is?

I have some Pubescens and Kentuckiense coming sometime this next week and I’m planning to keep half indoors and half outside. I’m still trying to perfect my indoor growing area. 

Thanks for sharing your cultural tips.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 21, 2018)

10 years and growing/blooming is a testament to your abilities. Beautiful plant and good job!


----------



## JPMC (Apr 21, 2018)

SEMO-Cypr said:


> Gorgeous plant JPMC, in your spare bedroom do you do anything to increase the humidity or have a variance in Day/night temps? Or just whatever the rest of the house is?
> 
> I have some Pubescens and Kentuckiense coming sometime this next week and I’m planning to keep half indoors and half outside. I’m still trying to perfect my indoor growing area.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your cultural tips.



During active growth I keep the windows open and the room gets typical mid-west humidity. The day temps are about 80F and the evenings about 60F; slightly cooler in the spring and autumn.


----------



## Don I (Apr 22, 2018)

Very good.
Don


----------



## monocotman (Apr 23, 2018)

Nicely grown and a good clone,
David


----------

